
Show HN: Virtjs, an ES6 emulation library - arcatek
http://virtjs.com
======
grindfest
Protip: don't call it an ES6 emulation library.

I came in expecting an expedition into emulating ES6 in ES5. What I got was
much more awesome.

~~~
kolev
I had the same expectations!

------
lziz
The Pokemon example is pretty damn neat:
[http://arcanis.github.io/pokelib/example/](http://arcanis.github.io/pokelib/example/)

~~~
tokenizerrr
Oh that's great, and it seems you can hook into the game's events as well!
Might look into making a bot that plays pokemon at some point...

~~~
arcatek
Yep, that's the big thing that Virtjs allows compared to the others: listen to
runtime events.

The Pokelib is currently a kind of proof-of-concept and, as such, doesn't map
all Pokemon game events (yet!), but it already have a few nice abstractions,
and it should get better over the time.

In the meantime, you can hack an Input Device to make a bot :)

[http://virtjs.com/developers/implementing-a-
device/#random-i...](http://virtjs.com/developers/implementing-a-
device/#random-input-device)

------
robinduckett
I love this. Wish I had the ability to build a SNES emulator in JS!

